# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Έφυγε η Φίφη

## Κωνσταντίνος.

Έχει περάσει κάποιο χρονικό διάστυμα απο τότε αλλά μιας και δεν έγραφα τόσο καιρό το αναφέρο τώρα.
Ένα απόγευμα μετά το σχολείο γυρνάω στο σπίτι και μετά απο λίγα λεπτά , πάω να δω τι κάνει η Φίφη .
Τι βγάζω απο το κλουβί και καθόμαστε στο δωμάτιο μου . Μετά απο κανα 10λεπτο , ενω παω να την ξαναβάλω στο κλουβί ωστε να ηρεμήσει και να διαβάσω , έρχεται η μεγάλη ατυχία  .
Η Φίφη δεν φοβόταν σχεδον τίποτα , ούτε σκούπες , ούτε σκύλους που γαβγίζουν , ούτε άλλους ανθρώπους ... αλλά πάντα υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα  .
Καθώς παω να την ξαναβάλω στο κλουβί ένα πουλί απο δίπλα , με του οποίου την κραυγή η Φίφη πάντα τρόμαζε και ανασύκωνε το λοφίο , τσιρίζει , η Φίφη τρομάζει και ξεγλυστρόντας απο τα χέρια μου , πετάει μέχρι την διπλανή αυλή (1ο όροφο μένω) . Το κακό όμως δεν ήταν αυτό  ...
Εγώ έτρεξα να την βρω στην διπλανή αυλή , και παρ' όλο που έκανα μόλις 35 δευτερόλεπτα να τρέξω ως εκεί , δεν την βρείκα πουθενά , μα γυρνόντας το κεφάλι μου είδα μια γάτα να την κουβαλάει  .
Δεν θα λυπόμουν οσο λυπήθηκα αν ήξερα οτι πέταξε μακριά και οτι υπήρχε περίπτωση να τη βρεί κάποιος και να την προσέχει , αλλά το οτι την είδα στο στόμα της γάτας με έκανε να στεναχωρηθω πολύ  .

Μέχρι και ο Κίτσος (το 2ο κοκατίλ οπου είχα αγοράσει πριν απο το συμβάν) στεναχωρήθηκε για το χαμό της και απο άγριος και επιθετικός έγινε ήμερος και φιλικός  ...

Αντίο Φίφη , να είσαι καλά όπου και να σε  .

----------


## vagelis76

Αντίο Φίφη :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121: 
Κωνσταντίνε να θυμάσαι τις ευχάριστες στιγμές,έτσι θα είναι σαν να μην έφυγε ποτέ από κοντά σου...

----------


## douke-soula

καλο ταξιδι Φιφη :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 
λυπαμαι πολυ Κωνσταντινε :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ευχαριστώ , ευτυχώς ηρέμησε την κατάλληλη στιγμή ο Κίτσος και μπορούσα να ασχολούμε με αυτόν για να την θυμάμαι  . 
Off Topic : Τώρα τον έχω ηρεμήσει και είναι λίγες οι φορές που νευριάζει , αλλά δεν δαγκώνει ποτέ , όπως έκανε παλιά . Τον βγάζω και βόλτα με το aviator harness . Θα σας τον συστήσω με φωτογραφίες ... σε άλλο θέμα ...

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε μου λυπαμαι παρα πολυ....ειναι τοσο τρομερο να δεις κατι τετοιο, αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εισαι ενα δυνατο παιδι κ θα το αντεξεις!Οταν ειχα χασει το Λιακι μου, ο τρομος μου ηταν να μην συμβει κατι τετοιο, αλλα παρολο που καθυστερησα πολυ περισσοτερο απο εσενα να το βρω ευτυχως ημουν υπερτυχερη!
Να προσεχεις τον Κιτσο κ περιμενουμε να μας τον γνωρισεις!!Χαιρομαι που επεστρεψεςς στο φορουμ!!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Να στε όλοι καλά και εσείς και οι φίλοι σας . Τον Κίτσο θα σας τον γνωρίσω μαζί με τον Coco αλλά να περιμένετε περισσότερα απο Κυριακή απόγευμα (μετά απο εξετάσεις Campridge) γιατί περιμένω ένα μωράκι Κοκατίλ απο την όμορφη Λούτσα . Το μωράκι είναι 1 μήνα και θα το ταΪζω για λίγο καιρό με κρέμα . Αλλά θα σταματήσω εδώ γιατί βγαίνω εκτός θέματος .

----------


## zack27

Λυπαμαι ειλικρινα για την απωλεια σου.δυστυχως συμβαινουν και αυτα!!!!Να την θυμασαι σαν μια γλυκια αναμνηση!!!

----------


## mpapad

Κωνσταντίνε μου λυπάμαι για τον οδυνηρό θάνατο αλλά και το οδυνηρό θέαμα... Δυστυχώς μερικές φορές οι νόμοι της φύσης είναι πάνω από τις δυνάμεις μας και τα θέλω μας... Να την θυμάσαι πάντα με αγάπη και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι άφησε πίσω της κάτι καλό... δεν είναι τυχαίο που ηρέμησε τόσο ο Κίτσος και απολάμβάνετε πλέον καλύτερα ο ένας την παρέα του άλλου... Πάντα μέσα σε οτιδήποτε κακό, υπάρχει κάτι καλό να βρεις, ή να δικαιολογήσεις, και αυτή είναι η μαγεία της ζωής, πάντα να μας εκπλήσει, ευχάριστα ή δυσάρεστα ή....  ταυτόχρονα με ανάμικτα συναισθήματα......

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λυπάμαι  Κωνσταντίνε

----------


## ivi

Καλό ταξίδι Φίφη..κρίμα που έφυγε με τέτοιον τρόπο..λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου..

----------


## marlene

Λυπάμαι πολύ.. 
Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο όμως που συνεχίζεις κ δίνεις την αγάπη σου σε αυτά τα πλασματάκια! 
Είναι νομίζω ο πιο όμορφος τρόπος να θυμάσαι την Φίφη..! Με αγάπη κ φροντίδα σε ένα πουλάκι που το έχει ανάγκη τώρα! Καλή αρχή με το μωράκι σου!

----------


## demis

Λυπαμαι πραγματικα! Οντως ειναι πολυ αδυνηρο να βλεπεις  το ζωακι που περασες μια χαρα μαζι του να το βλεπεις εκεινη την ωρα να γινεται γευμα ετσι απλα, εγω οταν βλεπω ζπουργητακια να γινωνται γευμα στεναχωριεμαι οπου τα βλεπω να τελειωνει ετσι ηυ ζωη τους τοσο ευκολα οσο ειναι το να τρωμε εμεις ενα σαντουιτς φαντασου πως θα ειναι να το βλεπεις ολο αυτο με το καλυτερο σου φιλαρακι.

----------


## lef_el

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την μικρούλα σου..Καλό ταξίδι Φίφη..  :sad:

----------


## Σπύρος

Καλό ταξίδι φίφη!!!!

----------


## zemix

κωνσταντίνε κουράγιο,ξέρω πως είναι να χάνεται τόσο απρόσμενα και άδικα μια ψυχούλα! θα κάνει παρέα με τον ιάσων.....
(Υ.Γ. εγώ φταίω που δεν χωνεύω τις γάτες????? ένα παραπάνω τώρα)

----------


## Sissy

> (Υ.Γ. εγώ φταίω που δεν χωνεύω τις γάτες????? ένα παραπάνω τώρα)


Όταν έχουμε ένα πουλάκι ελεύθερο (*έστω* *και* *με* *κομμένα* *φτερά*) πρέπει να προνοούμε και να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας πάντα στο χειρότερο που μπορεί να συμβεί. Το κακό μιά φορά γίνεται.....Μπορεί να μη 'χωνεύεις' τις γάτες, αλλά δεν φταίνε για όλα αυτές.... :winky:

----------


## abscanary

Λυπάμαι πολύ Φίλε μου

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ευχαριστώ  :sad:

----------


## HAOS

Λυπαμαι πολυ φιλε μου ειναι πολυ αδικο

----------

